

Ask HN: What (do you think) Scribd / DocStoc uses to convert pdf/docs into swf? - buggy_code

(And what are the best open source alternatives).<p>We're setting up something private for sharing documents.<p>Thanks!
======
notaddicted
I found in a job posting:

iPaper is an unusually complex Flash application with many highly technical
components.

<http://www.scribd.com/jobs/7>

So it looks proprietary.

------
mindhacker
Looks like they started with something like <http://www.swftools.org/> and
developed a custom viewer for the swf files.

For doc and other formats, one can use openoffice commandline tools to convert
them all to pdf.

edit: Some history - <http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-9874527-2.html>
Scribd initially used the now discontinued flash paper.

------
buggy_code
edit: some variant of swftools ? others have more info?

